# DS #4746: PokÃmon Version Or HeartGold (France)



## Minox (Mar 11, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6024^^


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 11, 2010)

inb4 OMG NOT THE ENGLISH VERSION?!?!?!?


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 11, 2010)

Damn


----------



## loony747 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hah-ha! I knew those 3 years of French were gonna pay off!

...naw, I'll wait for the English version.


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 11, 2010)

Glad to be Canadian *goes to brush off grade 12 French*


or just wait it out.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 11, 2010)

That's a real surprise. I thought that I would have to wait until the 26th to have the french version, and now, it's relased before the the retail english one lol


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 11, 2010)

What the...
This is like the first time a French version is released before a US and a EUR (English) version...


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 11, 2010)

I know a bit o frenceh but not enough to play this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour Je Mappelle Rockstar


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

This was the pkmn that everyone was going crazy for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cool!


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Mar 11, 2010)

Is this for Real? I know a bit of French but not Enough to play this *sigh* Hopefully English will be Out soon.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 11, 2010)

Too lazy to search it on the internetz. Will wait a few hours till it spreads on the web.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Is this for Real? I know a bit of French but not Enough to play this *sigh* Hopefully English will be Out soon.



yeah, this is for real ;P
quite a number of us can confirm on this

this should be the game ID 

IPKF F16A1F7B


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe a Frenchman can check it for any AP?


----------



## BrokenHearted (Mar 11, 2010)

Actually, this dump is most likely the Québécois version.  For the first time, Québec is getting a Pokémon game in french (whereas they have only ever gotten the english version before).  The game is the exact same as the version that will be sold in Europe.  The Québec version will come out the same day as the english version in the rest of North America, whereas the European version won't come out until March 26th.  So this dump is probably from the Québec release.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> Maybe a Frenchman can check it for any AP?



there should be AP
if it uses the same AP as the Korea version
then it should be working on akaio 1.6


----------



## thel0be (Mar 11, 2010)

edited.


----------



## Minox (Mar 11, 2010)

thel0be said:
			
		

> I nearly soiled myself when I saw the American boxart. Then I saw the French flag.....


Yes, I'm sorry. Wasn't able to find the correct boxart.


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 11, 2010)

WOW. Didn't expect the French one to show up before the English release. xDDDD


----------



## Revolution89 (Mar 11, 2010)

I thought it was the english version! Well, i should wait for the english version a little bit longer.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 11, 2010)

No doubt everyone here is the same as me. Saw that the new Pokemon had been dumped, realised it's in French, RAAAAAAGE!! Oh well, US version can't be far behind.


----------



## Raika (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol, it seems that people look at boxart first before looking and the rom name nowadays. XD


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 11, 2010)

BrokenHearted said:
			
		

> Actually, this dump is most likely the Québécois version.  For the first time, Québec is getting a Pokémon game in french (whereas they have only ever gotten the english version before).  The game is the exact same as the version that will be sold in Europe.  The Québec version will come out the same day as the english version in the rest of North America, whereas the European version won't come out until March 26th.  So this dump is probably from the Québec release.



Not sure. There are some slight vocabulary differences between the French(France) version and French(Quebec) one. But generally, that's not something very important and obvious...


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Mar 11, 2010)

Korean and French versions are out, and yet no US? I'm very surprised, to say the least.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like this has new AP, got up to picking Politoed as my starter and then Professor Oak told me that the the Force Professeur union had called a strike and he went home.


----------



## Raika (Mar 11, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Looks like this has new AP, got up to picking Politoed as my starter and then Professor Oak told me that the the Force Professeur union had called a strike and he went home.


What?


----------



## bultmus (Mar 11, 2010)

omg nooooo.
i thought that the english version will be released first  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




well may be tommorow???


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, my mistake. Politoed wasn't a starter, it was a main course.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 11, 2010)

and also qestion to you guys. i realy need help.
i dono weither to buy it or just download it because if i did download it can i battle online??" i actualy buy pokemon games everytime cuz of this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "
for the pokemon diamond and pearl and platinum did any one play it in a flash cart? and did you manage to play online?
i actualy think of buying it , cuz after all pokemon games worth buying it. they are one of the best game in the world!!


----------



## dansparrow (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess the have it when they finish it, so probably canadians have better translators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway this is not the first time the french version is released before the english one.


----------



## cosmiccow (Mar 11, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Looks like this has new AP, got up to picking Politoed as my starter and then Professor Oak told me that the the Force Professeur union had called a strike and he went home.


LOL! If the strike is part of the copy protection, that's pure win.


----------



## 5% (Mar 11, 2010)

C'est un bon temps pour savoir le français !






PYAHH! PYAHH!!


----------



## soulfire (Mar 11, 2010)

omg i though the europian version was for 26 march :S


----------



## Range-TE (Mar 11, 2010)

lol, its weird. korean and French gets the release before US!


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 11, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> This was the pkmn that everyone was going crazy for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and I was among those people. hahahaha


----------



## calculi (Mar 11, 2010)

wew, this made my heart beats faster and shouted "OMG OMG OMG IT'S HERE!!" *noticed the FRENCH flag* *Sweat*


----------



## redsmas (Mar 11, 2010)

Its a shame I only got a C in french


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 11, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> lol, its weird. korean and French gets the release before US!



Actually its completely normal

Japan has always been first, and im guessing that the Korean was released early due to the huge success when they localized Pearl and Diamond

as for French, well everything gets leaked early there


----------



## heartgold (Mar 11, 2010)

WTF, still Europe's release date is 26th march, fuck that's like leaked 15 days early!!!!! o_o


----------



## wyldcolt45 (Mar 11, 2010)

At least the French version is better than the Japanese one. In the French version, I understood a word or two every few sentences!


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 11, 2010)

The rom groups must like trolling people..


----------



## Fat D (Mar 11, 2010)

No Ma'am rule 2: It is wrong to be french.


----------



## Takoru (Mar 11, 2010)

Folks, don't cry.

I'm german.

Until I'll see a german version, all of you will be pokemon masters.

crappy germany. boo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Hell, yeah, I'll play the english version, too.)


----------



## ergastull (Mar 11, 2010)

The game doesn't seem to have AP, playing right now on M3 Simply, the game also works on Supercard.

Maybe the AP will be executed later in the game.


----------



## Ben_j (Mar 11, 2010)

hourra, youpi


edit : how come this is ripped before the US version is even out ?


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 11, 2010)

@ergastull

Thanks for the information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please keep us posted!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Mar 11, 2010)

DAMN FRENCE lol
jk jk 
oh well im buying it saturday at the midnight launch


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 11, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> DAMN FRENCE lol



Is that where they speak Franch?


----------



## jagerstaffel (Mar 11, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> What the...
> This is like the first time a French version is released before a US and a EUR (English) version...



This isn't the first time this happened, A popular title called Callof Duty Modern Warfare Mobilized was Frenchified first, followed by EU, then US.

Say, anyone else for a little "My French Coach" before playing this game? lol


----------



## saxamo (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd like to buy the pokewalker seperately.


----------



## pichon64 (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Sstew (Mar 11, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> I'd like to buy the pokewalker seperately.



Well you need the legitimate game. Doesn't use an IR Sensor on the cartridge?


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 11, 2010)

French? Dammit! Wish I learnt French instead of german now


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 11, 2010)

@Sstew

Yeah, that's right. A seperate Pokéwalker is pretty useless T_T


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2010)

j'adore is the only french i know.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 11, 2010)

well after 15 days the english version will come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hmm. i guess french players will be poke master at that day lol


----------



## ergastull (Mar 11, 2010)

Ocasional freezes can happen, don't forget to save frequently.


----------



## science (Mar 11, 2010)

Every Canadian in here is thinking the same thing. We all know enough French to access the menus, and probably get through the game for the most part, but it just isn't worth it. Maybe if the English one came out in a few month haha.

On a side note, my Kirby's Adventure game for my NES was in French, and I played the hell out of that game


----------



## Romain29 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you for the release,i will play now


----------



## Jonk (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm very bad in French, but I'll play it until the German version gets released!^^


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 11, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Every Canadian in here is thinking the same thing. We all know enough French to access the menus, and probably get through the game for the most part, but it just isn't worth it. Maybe if the English one came out in a few month haha.
> 
> On a side note, my Kirby's Adventure game for my NES was in French, and I played the hell out of that game


Lol thats true if the eng was coming in a few months I wouldve played this


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 11, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha. Nice one BlueStar


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Mar 11, 2010)

oh well im buying it saturday at 12pm @Gamestop


----------



## Isaac_GS (Mar 11, 2010)

Curse you, gosh darned Frenchican-Canadians!  You will pay for this!

but seriously, ninty should have made it a multi-language cart if it had enough room.  I'm not sure there is enough free space though


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 11, 2010)

Annoying stupid frenchies. I live in Quebec, I speak french as my main language, but I would never play a game in french, their translation is horrible. In fact, France need to get the fuck over themselves and release their stuf in english. No wonder most people there can't speak english, they have nothing in english.


----------



## Taik (Mar 11, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Annoying stupid frenchies. I live in Quebec, I speak french as my main language, but I would never play a game in french, their translation is horrible. In fact, France need to get the fuck over themselves and release their stuf in english. No wonder most people there can't speak english, they have nothing in english.



*This is just an example but GUYS stop being such racists it's not the French's fault if the game is dumped in French first, YOU got your hopes up for nothing, so there's only YOU to blame !*

BTW this is so funny to see you all raging over this =p


----------



## sfg (Mar 11, 2010)

This just in: French people are a separate race.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 11, 2010)

OMG guise stop trolling kthxbai.


----------



## Minox (Mar 11, 2010)

Enough with the bashing already. Talk about the game or don't post at all.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just tried it with R4, and it worked. I only played about 5 mins though


----------



## Nixol (Mar 11, 2010)

Hihihihi, what a luck that we got the rom before you, usa !!! muhahaha


----------



## Romain29 (Mar 11, 2010)

black screen after choose the name on No$gba


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 11, 2010)

No offense, I was no way racist here. I just said they were stupid for having anything in french.

Unless french people suddently turned black, I wasn't racist.


----------



## Taik (Mar 11, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> No offense, I was no way racist here. I just said they were stupid for having anything in french.
> 
> Unless french people suddently turned black, I wasn't racist.



Racism = bashing a country's people for me (yeah I may be wrong)

Anyway just stop with the "lol French CRAP XD ENGLISH>>>FRENCH" because it is getting irritating thanks


----------



## xlinkinpakx (Mar 11, 2010)

if i start tis will the sav file work wit the english one?


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, save files are universal.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 11, 2010)

I thought the USA version of HeartGold would have been done today but it looks as if the dumper has had some issues.


----------



## Jonk (Mar 11, 2010)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> Yes, save files are universal.


But the japanese save file didn't work with the Korean version!


----------



## Ben_j (Mar 11, 2010)

ergastull said:
			
		

> Ocasional freezes can happen, don't forget to save frequently.



Confirmed... What flashcard do you use ?


----------



## dansparrow (Mar 11, 2010)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> I thought the USA version of HeartGold would have been done today but it looks as if the dumper has had some issues.


Well, there's no real reason to think it will be out today or even tomorrow. Lots of game have been found in other languages like french or german several days before the english version. So people can just wait and see if someone has also that game, and not only the french version.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 11, 2010)

dansparrow said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but I found a blog of someone who is working on dumping it.


----------



## pizza4D (Mar 11, 2010)

In case you guys don't know, this time around they are releasing the game in both English and French versions in Canada. I saw the two different versions in some Canadian online shop and both were listed with the March 14 release dat. The boxart of the French Canadian version is also slightly different to the European French version. Its Wi-Fi logo is actually at the bottom and at the top of the Nintendo DS system logo there's a notice stating it's the French version of the game or so. (It looks like a speech bubble and has a "Fr" in it or so)
I think that explains it. If this is a dump of a European French game (I'm not sure if there will actually be a difference in the data), it's not surprising either imho, seeing how the Official Nintendo Magazine UK posted about unboxing their review copies before IGN did.


----------



## signz (Mar 11, 2010)

pizza4D said:
			
		

> In case you guys don't know, this time around they are releasing the game in both English and French versions in Canada. I saw the two different versions in some Canadian online shop and both were listed with the March 14 release dat. The boxart of the French Canadian version is also slightly different to the European French version. Its Wi-Fi logo is actually at the bottom and at the top of the Nintendo DS system logo there's a notice stating it's the French version of the game or so. (It looks like a speech bubble and has a "Fr" in it or so)
> I think that explains it. If this is a dump of a European French game (I'm not sure if there will actually be a difference in the data), it's not surprising either imho, seeing how the Official Nintendo Magazine UK posted about unboxing their review copies before IGN did.


Hah, the bubble made me laugh.
Btw, you know what's kinda sad? http://twitpic.com/10a3zu they got the German game some weeks ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sometimes I wish they would have dumped it somehow and ninjalike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bwahahahaha

@Topic: well it's too bad that canada got the game before USA, but it cannot be helped. I'm looking forward to the US and EU Releases


----------



## Zurren (Mar 11, 2010)

So huh, what's more important than the fact that this is the French version is the fact that it apparently also has anti-piracy protection, which may be similar to the Japanese one.

Which means that the U version will very likely have the same thing.

Anyone who's patient enough, could you try testing the patches for the Japanese versions on this French one?


----------



## mkoo (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a question to European users here. (except English)
Do you actually prefer games and/or software in your langugae?
I always prefer English. I even switched Win7 language to English from Turkish.


----------



## Taik (Mar 11, 2010)

Been playing for 30 minutes on AK2i, AKAIO 1.6 saving often (like very 3 minutes lol) and no freezes yet yay


----------



## hijodeputa (Mar 11, 2010)

DAMN IT


----------



## dragon574444 (Mar 11, 2010)

Omgwtfbbq! Seriously though...


----------



## Koh (Mar 11, 2010)

Doesn't feel like a canadian version to me... I didn't find any strange word or weird sentence...


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 11, 2010)

WIN!!!............oooooooooooh


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Been playing for 30 minutes on AK2i, AKAIO 1.6 saving often (like very 3 minutes lol) and no freezes yet yay



as i said .. if the AP is similar to korean version
then it should not have any problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i guess it is the case

+1 for akaio 1.6


----------



## sabresfan (Mar 11, 2010)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> dansparrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where might i find this blog


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 11, 2010)

do you actually get to fight pokemon battles in this version? or is there just the option "surrender"?


----------



## Dizigen (Mar 11, 2010)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> do you actually get to fight pokemon battles in this version? or is there just the option "surrender"?



You can fight but your pokemon's resistances to everything is automatically terrible; moreover should you choose to surrender, you will automatically get the option of complaining about your recent loss to the rest of the world for the next 2000 years =D

just kidding! i love the french ^^


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 11, 2010)

Dizigen said:
			
		

> ZenZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update: I think I've finally got it running smoothly. - 15%


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 11, 2010)

No AP on this, just as there was no AP on the Japanese version, and there was no AP on the Korean version, either.

The Korean versions of DS games are designed to only run on Korean DS', or so I have been lead to believe. Something to do with the hardware-based language support, I believe.

Gonna potter about on this until the English release drops, as my French is nearly good enough lol


----------



## coolness (Mar 11, 2010)

why France


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 11, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> why France


Just cause.

Stop bitching about the game being in French, wait a couple of days and you'll see the English versions appear too.


----------



## Houou (Mar 11, 2010)

Hahaha, over 10000 ratings for this release.


----------



## Minox (Mar 11, 2010)

Houou said:
			
		

> Hahaha, over 10000 ratings for this release.


I really doubt it was more than 10000 who voted for this. Most likely it was someone abusing the voting system to make it look like a great game.


----------



## Law (Mar 11, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Houou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stop it with your crazy scripts minox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






p.s. it was probably josh.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 11, 2010)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> do you actually get to fight pokemon battles in this version? or is there just the option "surrender"?



Now this made me laugh so hard


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 11, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> ZenZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## El Dimentio (Mar 11, 2010)

It's not funny, all of you mocking the French are just making yourselves look like little immature kids.

I've downloaded it and it works perfectly, fortunately I can understand it almost as good as the English version thanks to me teaching myself French to a semi-advanced level last summer... I guess I'll stick with it, reading French so frequently can only do good to my French.


----------



## outgum (Mar 11, 2010)

The box art posted is the american one? XD


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 11, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> The box art posted is the american one? XD



If you read one of the earlier pages he says he had problems finding the French boxart


----------



## CyrusBlue (Mar 11, 2010)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> do you actually get to fight pokemon battles in this version? or *is there just the option "surrender"*?
> 
> Yeah, it's called 'run' and it's in all versions of the game.
> 
> ...



Are you implying that they aren't actually little immature kids?


----------



## Psy230 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm just hoping that soul silver and heart gold will be out by 12:00 tomorrow morning
i'm leaving on a trip and i just hope that i can play this on my trip


----------



## Ventus (Mar 11, 2010)

El Dimentio said:
			
		

> It's not funny, all of you mocking the French are just making yourselves look like little immature kids.
> 
> I've downloaded it and it works perfectly, fortunately I can understand it almost as good as the English version thanks to me teaching myself French to a semi-advanced level last summer... I guess I'll stick with it, reading French so frequently can only do good to my French.


Indeed. 
To the very least it proves the lack of historical knowledge. Everyone should know by pure logic Britain for instance merely managed because they were isolated on an island. Very brave, seriously...

This is one of those moments in life where I regret my opting earlier in life. I knew I should've chosen french as my third language, and not german. I just knew it. Besides, there were only girls attending french class. Not a single competitor in sight. WIN


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 11, 2010)

You guys have no sense of humor.


----------



## Minox (Mar 11, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took some time, but now the French boxart is there


----------



## mkoo (Mar 11, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> You guys have no sense of humor.


War is not funny.


----------



## Ventus (Mar 11, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> You guys have no sense of humor.


That may be the case, but I feel sorry for the French, having to put up with this "bullying" for no particular reason.
I don't know for the rest of you, but nationality-wise I'm rather proud, and I for one would not stand idly by as people raped
the name of my country and its greatness.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;P


----------



## pizza4D (Mar 11, 2010)

if anyone actually cares, this is the French boxart, the second being the Canadian one:
http://www.imagebanana.com/img/trzwj9h0/51eQVvvNiCL.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/img/vzsmk5r0/10138715__.jpg



			
				SignZ said:
			
		

> Hah, the bubble made me laugh.
> Btw, you know what's kinda sad? http://twitpic.com/10a3zu they got the German game some weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


Well, those people just got to visit NOE to play the game. All they got to take was the screenshots they took, though. The same is offered to some US journalists from NOA.


----------



## Zurren (Mar 11, 2010)

Occult Tech said:
			
		

> No AP on this, just as *there was no AP on the Japanese version*, and there was no AP on the Korean version, either.
> 
> The Korean versions of DS games are designed to only run on Korean DS', or so I have been lead to believe. Something to do with the hardware-based language support, I believe.
> 
> Gonna potter about on this until the English release drops, as my French is nearly good enough lol


What. I'm pretty sure a lot of people were suffering with random black screens (after 45 minutes or so), not being able to start the game (after you input your name), and some other things in the Japanese version.

However, I remember that back then some people were saying that none of these things were happening to those who had Acekards, neither with HG/SS or with Mario & Luigi RPG 3.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 11, 2010)

Wouldn't Québec have different box art than France? I don't think the European content rating would be on it.


----------



## pizza4D (Mar 11, 2010)

Lumstar said:
			
		

> Wouldn't Québec have different box art than France? I don't think the European content rating would be on it.


Apparently it is though. It has the PEGI age rating on it, though it is not as thick as the European box as it probably doesn't contain manuals in 5 languages.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmm... Gonna play this for a little I guess. But I rather read english than read french lol.


----------



## Kram (Mar 11, 2010)

Works perfectly on my R4 and my Supercard DSonei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However I have 2 blank screens on my Acecard2i with AKAIO v1.6 RC1 (the last version).

You can't know how it's soooo good to be french  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VIVE NOUS !


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 11, 2010)

Gotta try this, for once being born in Quebec pays off.
I still hate being here tho.


----------



## playallday (Mar 11, 2010)

The other dump should be here in like 24 hours.

Unless you already know how to read this, just wait.


----------



## PlutonPress (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm from Quebec and my primary language is french yet...

I just can't play in French. I really hope I can choose the language when I'll buy it.


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 11, 2010)

Zurren said:
			
		

> However, I remember that back then some people were saying that none of these things were happening to those who had Acekards, neither with HG/SS or with Mario & Luigi RPG 3.



Ah, that may be it then.

The Japanese version did come out a while ago, and my memory is not what it was


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2010)

Semi off-topic, but for someone new to the Pokemon series (other than a couple of hours here and there in previous version), should I play Platinum or one of this two remakes? I mean, is there anything in them besides the nostalgia factor?

Or maybe I should wait for the next generation?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2010)

Generation 1 was Red/Blue/Yellow.
Generation 2 was Gold/Silver/Crystal.
Generation 3 was Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald.
Generation 4 is Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.

Generations 1/3/4 each have 8 badges and one "world" to explore.

Generation 2 had it's own 8 badges and world, and then let you go back and earn the badges and explore the world of generation 1, with some changes to it's world+storyline (to account for events that have happened between Gens 1 and 2) and the levels of the pokemon.  That means you get two worlds and 16 badges to earn, so generation 2 was basically 2 games in one, but not that "we stuck 2 games on one cart" crap, you went seamlessly from one world to the next (and could travel back and forth at will, usually via a train) in one bigger epic story.  So you're getting a game that's ~50% larger than normal.

HeartGold and SoulSilver are the remakes, so you get the updated graphics/engine/pokemon/movesets/music/translation/features of platinum with the huge story/world/playtime of generation 2.

Also generation 2 was full of happy memories and all that jazz so people are tweaked. X3


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 11, 2010)

schismzgz said:
			
		

> should I play Platinum or one of this two remakes? I mean, is there anything in them besides the nostalgia factor?
> If you like pokemon.... "play them all" (lol)
> 
> 
> ...


You can wait to the 6th generation, that way you don´t have to deal with the 5th.

your questions are pure shit...
... and my answers too


----------



## nehe32 (Mar 11, 2010)

jeez, I cant believe this came out before english version. Oh well, I cant wait to buy my copy of the english version of soul silver


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Rydian, I guess I'll wait for HG/SS then.

@NahuelDS if I had time to play them all I'd do, but since I don't and I have to choose one, I'd rather play the better game.

I agree with you though, your answers are shit.


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Mar 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Generation 1 was Red/Blue/Yellow.
> Generation 2 was Gold/Silver/Crystal.
> Generation 3 was Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald.
> Generation 4 is Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.
> ...



Actually G/S are 100% larger than R/B/Y.... technically


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2010)

solarsaturn9 said:
			
		

> Actually G/S are 100% larger than R/B/Y.... technically


By "world 2" I mean the second world you go to, the land where red/blue/yellow took place.
There's less time spent leveling up throughout the game since you have 16 badges with the same level cap of 100, the level differences from one area/gym to the next aren't as big.
There's no beginning/tutorial (here's how you catch a pokemon, here's your pokedex, this is what a battle is) phase in the second world since you already did that in the first.
There's no elite four in the second, just one final dungeon to fight red/ash with no storyline or dialogue.
By world 2 you already have the HMs.
In world 2 there's less RPG-type story, you've already beaten your Rival.

It's more of an expansion than a second game.

It's still 500% kickass, though.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Mar 11, 2010)

The Guy on ---site name removed--- stopped uploading the game b/c he scared that nintendo will catch and sue him


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 11, 2010)

solarsaturn9 said:
			
		

> Actually G/S are 100% larger than R/B/Y.... technically
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really?? I was wondering why ---site name removed--- doesn´t have this rom.


----------



## Undiente (Mar 12, 2010)

hell nice! ):


----------



## Zenith94 (Mar 12, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> solarsaturn9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fail.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 12, 2010)

Very random leak... French... well..

FRENCH TOAST!!!

Have fun ye Frenchies!


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aw, why couldn't the French version of Silver be leaked???


----------



## Koyaan (Mar 12, 2010)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> Aw, why couldn't the French version of Silver be leaked???


Was thinking the same :] It should be released soon, I want my Lugia \o/


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 12, 2010)

THE ENGLISH VERSION IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!
F#$K YOU FRENCH PEOPLE!!! JAJAJAJA (sorry ;-))


----------



## Da Foxx (Mar 12, 2010)

Gold version for US has been released.


----------



## Petsbr (Mar 12, 2010)

US heart gold is out. =D


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 12, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> F#$K YOU FRENCH PEOPLE!!! JAJAJAJA (sorry ;-))


wtf?
do not insult other countries


----------



## Ben_j (Mar 12, 2010)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> Aw, why couldn't the French version of Silver be leaked???


Fine for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used to have silver 8 years ago, so now let's try the Gold !


----------



## PlutonPress (Mar 12, 2010)

For quebecer(sp?)... Guy from Quebec.

I don't know if it been said but, I called the Ebgame I go (Gamestop for everyone else) and they got the 2 version of the game, english and french.

So, make sure you get the good one.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, everyone to the bunkers, GBAtemp is about to crash, like with every Pokemon game XD


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 12, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Well, everyone to the bunkers, GBAtemp is about to crash, like with every Pokemon game XD


jajaj your post rocks dude!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ribesg (Mar 12, 2010)

I've got the Soul Silver French one (Pokemon Version Argent SoulSilver).
It has been released in a torrent file on the web.
Need M3 Sakura Update Because of freezes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the game just rocks.


----------



## Koyaan (Mar 12, 2010)

Ribesg said:
			
		

> I've got the Soul Silver French one (Pokemon Version Argent SoulSilver).
> It has been released in a torrent file on the web.
> Need M3 Sakura Update Because of freezes
> 
> ...


Can we have the name of the file ?


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

AP freezes on the french version too ?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 13, 2010)

Koyaan said:
			
		

> Ribesg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Koyaan (Mar 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Koyaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Talking about the name "diplodocus-pokemonheartgoldfrench.rar" is allowed, why would it not be the same with this file ? I think you missunderstood my question (or I missunderstood your answer).

Anyway, I found it, and it has no specific name.

And yes Ritsuki, the french version freezes too.


----------



## Ribesg (Mar 13, 2010)

The game freezes on a M3 Real, with the last version of Sakura... But not on a AKAIO.
There is one difference between the 2 systems that make the game freezes...
There is too many differences between each cards to know what do that >


----------



## acidonia (Mar 14, 2010)

Will the event pokemon goten from american event carts trade over on European versions of Gold/Sliver from america Diamond/ Pearl carts and does the Us version of Gold/Sliver have the Slot machines removed like the European ones do?


----------

